# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  Estimote Beacons and Stickers, small wireless sensors that you can attach to any location or object, Estimote, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Estimote, Inc.

estimote.com/products

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearables has become a household name. Could nearables be next?"

by Matt McFarland
August 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Estimote Sticker Beacons - Introducing Nearables 

 Published on Aug 21, 2014




> Estimote Beacons and Stickers are small wireless sensors that you can attach to any location or object. They broadcast tiny radio signals which your smartphone can receive and interpret, unlocking micro-location and contextual awareness.
> 
> With the Estimote SDK, apps on your smartphone are able to understand their proximity to nearby locations and objects, recognizing their type, ownership, approximate distance, temperature and motion.

----------

